# For sale, EXTREMELY rare, one of a kind pen blank.



## MesquiteMan (Dec 5, 2008)

For sale:

Extremely rare, one of a kind pen blank. Are you looking for a unique blank to send to you Secret Santa recipent? How about that "special" penturner that is on your regular Christmas list?

I have created a very special blank that only one lucky IAP member can own. It is the only one of its kind known to exist in the world and FOR SURE ABSOLUTELY NO MORE WILL BE MADE! It is the ultimate limited edition pen blank that will make a treasured pen for the lucky owner!

The price is $250. The first to respond gets it. Introducing......









































The cat cr*p blank! :biggrin:







Of course, this is a joke! Don't get offended, the blank is not really for sale! It just proves that some of us will try casting ANYTHING!!


----------



## ldb2000 (Dec 5, 2008)

That is going to make one "SH*TY" pen .....I like it :biggrin:


----------



## markgum (Dec 5, 2008)

Very interesting use of 'stuff'...


----------



## DocStram (Dec 5, 2008)

Somebody has too much time on their hands.


----------



## sdemars (Dec 5, 2008)

That would be really crappy to drill . . . .

Steve


----------



## ldb2000 (Dec 5, 2008)

See , I've always said that Alumilite was good for Cr*p :biggrin::devil:


----------



## leehljp (Dec 5, 2008)

Reminds me - Someone once quoted Eagle as having said that if he had enough CA, he could CA a F#rt!


----------



## Hayseedboy (Dec 5, 2008)

Gross!


----------



## MesquiteMan (Dec 5, 2008)

Don't worry, it was completely dry and I only handled the raw material with tongs!


----------



## arjudy (Dec 5, 2008)

That's terrible.......ly funny.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Dec 5, 2008)

ldb2000 said:


> See , I've always said that Alumilite was good for Cr*p :biggrin::devil:


 
Actualy, I cast this in PR just for all the PR fans out there!  

Not really, it was done it Alumilite.  I would not use PR even for cr*p!!!!!!


----------



## ldb2000 (Dec 5, 2008)

ROFLMAO


----------



## thewishman (Dec 5, 2008)

Is that available in Emperor size? Love the CrappyBlankCo copyright.


----------



## its_virgil (Dec 5, 2008)

No more comments about polyester resin stinking!
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## MesquiteMan (Dec 5, 2008)

its_virgil said:


> No more comments about polyester resin stinking!
> Do a good turn daily!
> Don


 
I have always said PR stink like Sh**!  I was just trying to make this particular batch of Alumilite catch up but it still fell short!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MesquiteMan (Dec 5, 2008)

And I bet some of you guys were just itching to open this thread to bust my hump for posting a classifieds ad in the casual conversation forum too, huh???


----------



## DSallee (Dec 5, 2008)

Curtis my friend ... you DO have too much time on your hands... LOL  

I laughed so hard my eyes started watering .... Thanks, I needed that!

Edit: you know, I was going to make my boss a pen for Christmas until he fired me last month.... Hmmm, With this, I could STILL make him a pen... and I would enjoy the gift of giving!!!  LOL

Dave


----------



## thewishman (Dec 5, 2008)

I think a moderator should close the cr*ppy thread. Or at least move it to the closed area.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Dec 5, 2008)

DSallee said:


> Curtis my friend ... you DO have too much time on your hands... LOL
> 
> I laughed so hard my eyes started watering .... Thanks, I neened that!
> 
> Dave


 
I am glad everyone is enjoying this so far!  I almost did not post it since I am the moderator and thought it might offend someone for some reason.   I am glad everyone is not so darn serious!


----------



## MesquiteMan (Dec 5, 2008)

thewishman said:


> I think a moderator should close the cr*ppy thread. Or at least move it to the closed area.


 
There are no other moderators so I would be the one to have to do it.  Besides, the offer is still open, no one has committed to buy yet!!


----------



## Hayseedboy (Dec 5, 2008)

Gotta know... did that come from and Ancient Chinese cat that doesn't exist anymore??


----------



## MesquiteMan (Dec 5, 2008)

Hayseedboy said:


> Gotta know... did that come from and Ancient Chinese cat that doesn't exist anymore??


 
Nope, it came from my outdoor kitties but if they don't stop sh**ing in my wife's planter they may not exist much longer!!:biggrin:




For all the cat lovers, that was a joke.  I love my outdoor kitties and would not do anything to hurt them!


----------



## Hayseedboy (Dec 5, 2008)

When they are extinct you can get a lot more for them


----------



## Ligget (Dec 5, 2008)

Fantastic casting Curtis!


----------



## MesquiteMan (Dec 5, 2008)

Hayseedboy said:


> When they are extinct you can get a lot more for them


 
That is why I am only asking $250 for this one.  If they were extinct it would have been $500!!


----------



## randyrls (Dec 5, 2008)

DSallee said:


> you know, I was going to make my boss a pen for Christmas until he fired me last month.... Hmmm, With this, I could STILL make him a pen... and I would enjoy the gift of giving!!!  LOL
> 
> Dave



Make him a pen out of oosik, and tell him it is flavored pen......


----------



## NewLondon88 (Dec 5, 2008)

MesquiteMan said:


> Don't worry, it was completely dry and I only handled the raw material with tongs!



I assume this should only be turned with while wearing appropriate breathing
apparatus. Self contained might be overkill, but respirator should suffice.

Now, where is Mr. Goulet? :tongue:


----------



## NewLondon88 (Dec 5, 2008)

MesquiteMan said:


> There are no other moderators so I would be the one to have to do it.  Besides, the offer is still open, no one has committed to buy yet!!



Well, you didn't mention if that price included .. shipping
(whew! dodged THAT typo ..)


----------



## mwildes (Dec 5, 2008)

Cute!  Gives me great ideas for former bosses that I always said weren't worth a c--p...... hmmmmmm.... maybe they are!


----------



## Mudder (Dec 5, 2008)

YOU SICK LITTLE MONKEY!

I never would have pegged you for a fecalfeliac.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Dec 5, 2008)

I say you have an auction for instead, lol.


----------



## GoodTurns (Dec 5, 2008)

I'm thinking shi tzu's for slimlines, great danes for full size gents...


----------



## dgscott (Dec 5, 2008)

If you're looking for more stock, I can provide you with plenty at a very reasonable price!


----------



## GoodTurns (Dec 5, 2008)

I was going to say HOLY sh**, but I guess the voids have been pretty well taken care of at this point!

Birthday bash is coming...might want to save that one.  you could auction it to be sent to the winner's recipient of choice.


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 5, 2008)

*Actually:*



MesquiteMan said:


> And I bet some of you guys were just itching to open this thread to bust my hump for posting a classifieds ad in the casual conversation forum too, huh???


 

That thought DID cross my mind!!!

Like Mudder (who is in rare form lately), I was also surprised to find you are a catcrapcaster!


----------



## scotirish (Dec 5, 2008)

If you see your way to making about 632 blanks, they could be made into pens and sent to Washington!!!  :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:  I am sure the would be used by those who push their cat s#*@ onto us!  arty:arty:arty:


----------



## rej19 (Dec 5, 2008)

Put it on Ebay. If they buy burn't toast surely they would buy this!


----------



## pianomanpj (Dec 5, 2008)

MesquiteMan said:


> Don't worry, it was completely dry and I only handled the raw material with tongs!


 You put a moisture meter on it?!? :biggrin:


----------



## THarvey (Dec 5, 2008)

I *DARE *you to make a pen from it and enter it in the ugly pen contest for this year's Birthday Bash.


----------



## alphageek (Dec 5, 2008)

Ok.. First off ... EWWWWW...

Secondly, congrats Butch!    Curtis said the first response gets it 

Third.. Ewwww... Not a good first post of the day to read - blech.


----------



## johncrane (Dec 5, 2008)

Curtis that's too good to sell,  make the pen :biggrin:


----------



## Daniel (Dec 5, 2008)

somebody Pleeeease send some business Curtis' way! He is way to bored.


----------



## ElMostro (Dec 5, 2008)

Curtis, had it been cast in PR I would understand since the smell is about the same...but ALUMILITE?  How could you?  

(And I thought I had pushed the envelope when I did the "Frass" pen...my friend you are definitley way ahead).

Eugene


----------



## jkeithrussell (Dec 5, 2008)

Like antler, it probably smells like sh*t when you turn it.


----------



## altaciii (Dec 5, 2008)

Curtis,
You are the master!  What a great joke.  Have you had any takers?


----------



## Hayseedboy (Dec 5, 2008)

Been thinkin' about this one all night (insert bad dreams).

I agree with the Dare above but I would like to push that a little further.

*I TRIPLE DOG DARE you!!!!*

By the way, how did you keep the tootsie rolls from floating? I thought cats got lots of fiber these days...

lr


----------



## THarvey (Dec 5, 2008)

Hayseedboy said:


> Been thinkin' about this one all night (insert bad dreams).
> 
> I agree with the Dare above but I would like to push that a little further.
> 
> ...




HEY!!!   Larry upped the ante.  I like it!!!!

Curtis:  Are you up to the dare?

Larry:  He said these were "outside kitties".  Maybe this one was a mouser and eats less fibre.


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Dec 5, 2008)

Curtis,
For added effect be sure to feed the cat tinsel from a Christmas tree first.  This way you will get some really interesting shine and sparkle as you turn it.

Also may I suggest that you turn it without a mask and your mouth open like you have a head cold!


OK this post makes me almost as sick as you Curtis.  Not sure to be proud or ashamed.

Mike


----------



## mywoodshopca (Dec 5, 2008)

That would smell nice during the lathe turning.. lol

Couldnt you find something better to do like edit peoples posts and add funny typos to their text or something? lol




_Last edited by MesquiteMan__; Today at 12:41 PM._ 
_Last edited by MesquiteMan__; Today at 12:42 PM._ 
_Last edited by MesquiteMan__; Today at 12:44 PM._ 
_Last edited by MesquiteMan__; Today at 12:46 PM._ 

:biggrin:


----------



## jedgerton (Dec 5, 2008)

Now I know what the term "thread crapping" means!

John


----------



## Mudder (Dec 5, 2008)

ed4copies said:


> Like Mudder (who is in rare form lately)




Dawn said that I was TOO blunt and that I was hurting people's feelings so I went and took a sensitivity class  

I cried a lot and learned to be "kinder & gentler". I guess you can say that I've gone through a kind of rebirth, Similar to what Al (Docstram) did last year :biggrin:


How do you like the (New & Improved??) Mudder?
( this ought to cast this thread into the weeds very quickly)


----------



## thewishman (Dec 5, 2008)

Curtis, I'll take the blankety-blank blank. Just sent the bill to Ed4copies, he can write it off as a bad "cat" blank.


----------



## tomcatchevy (Dec 5, 2008)

Sometimes when I ask the wife what is for supper she will reply "s^$t on a stick"!  Gives me an idea to make her a "s%^ on a stick" to write with!  Could be an excellent Christmas gag gift!   Maybe my brother could use one....:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## CaptG (Dec 5, 2008)

I want to see the pen, not touch it, or smell it, just see it.  You go Curtis.


----------



## ldb2000 (Dec 5, 2008)

alphageek said:


> Ok.. First off ... EWWWWW...
> 
> Secondly, congrats Butch!   Curtis said the first response gets it
> 
> Third.. Ewwww... Not a good first post of the day to read - blech.


 
Great , I can make a pen with it and give it to one of my sons to go with the cr*py grades they got on their report cards . Curtis could you make another one for my other son please ?  :biggrin:


----------



## Jim Smith (Dec 5, 2008)

They actually had an episode of Mythbuster testing the old saying "You can't polish a turd."  They busted that myth so I guess if you stabilized it you could get a good shine on it.

I'd buy it from you but I already know how to make crappy pens.

Jim Smith


----------



## woodboys (Dec 5, 2008)

Curtis, That's just wrong. You musta had a sh**ty day. I wish you would turn it, I think it would make a great pen for a cat lover. 
By the way I like cats, but not THAT much. if you want to try dogs stuff we just got a Poo factory hence my new avatar. And he likes cats also.


----------



## GoodTurns (Dec 5, 2008)

OK, two questions:

What the h*** were you drinking?

Where can I buy whatever you were drinking?


----------



## sparhawk (Dec 5, 2008)

Well Curtis, I guess you just outdid my Kitty Litter pen from last years Birthday Bash, Ugly(Most Disgusting)pen contest. Sure beats the crap:biggrin: out of me how to top it this year. Gives me some ideas though. Maybe a stabilized cat turd burl.:redface:


----------



## chriselle (Dec 6, 2008)

Isn't one of the other pen making sites running a blank swap right now???.....:biggrin:


----------



## bad (Dec 6, 2008)

MLKWoodWorking said:


> Curtis,
> For added effect be sure to feed the cat tinsel from a Christmas tree first.  This way you will get some really interesting shine and sparkle as you turn it.



Mike:

That made my morning coffee come out my nose. Man did that hurt. By the way, you owe me a new keyboard for that one : )


----------



## bad (Dec 6, 2008)

I've been reading this thread and nobody's suggested it yet, so here it goes. Curtis, Have you thought about taking it to Las Vegas? I'm thinking specifically of the Craps tables.


----------



## darrenjttu (Dec 6, 2008)

Thats disgusting! Why would some one actually make that!


----------



## Darley (Dec 6, 2008)

CaptG said:


> I want to see the pen, not touch it, or smell it, just see it.  You go Curtis.



Think 1 minute most of people chew they pen when not writing :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Vic (Dec 7, 2008)

With all I've seen people casting here it was inevitable. I haven't trid resin casting yet but after seeing the Bucks Blank I considered how a "Horse Pucky" or "Cow Pie" blank might look...Dried and crumbled it kinda looks like oregano....


----------



## monkeynutz (Dec 7, 2008)

I think that this offers proof that you really *can* polish a turd. :biggrin:


----------



## redfishsc (Dec 9, 2008)

leehljp said:


> Reminds me - Someone once quoted Eagle as having said that if he had enough CA, he could CA a F#rt!




He said that to me over the phone one time. I'd be too afraid of what I'd tell the doctor if I got a little heavy-handed with the glue.


----------



## babyblues (Dec 9, 2008)

Man oh man, some of the crap people come up with on this site.  Personally, I think the idea stinks, but to each his own.


----------



## desertyellow (Jul 10, 2009)

you lost me a fecal...


----------



## John M (Jul 10, 2009)

I know this was an old thread, first time i saw it, but I would turn it if the crap was stableized? lol  I think it would be a good gag gift.


----------



## elody21 (Jul 10, 2009)

Curtis,
If you need more of this special material I can starting collecting it now. Just let me know your address and I can send you all you want! Alice


----------



## wolftat (Jul 10, 2009)

How did you get the cat to crap in the mold?


----------



## ngeb528 (Jul 11, 2009)

I think I know who should be committed.

I think I suggested that was what wolftat was trying to get volunteer testers for.

I'm glad you stepped on, uh up to the plate.  Obviously, only something a professional would try.


----------



## seawolf (Jul 11, 2009)

I think you should turn it and send it to cat fancy magazine. (For the cat lover who has everything.) Might even get you a ton of special orders.
Mark


----------



## ldb2000 (Jul 11, 2009)

He did turn it , and won "The most disgusting pen 2009" during the 5th birthday bash . I just thought it was another crapy pen :biggrin:


----------



## elody21 (Jul 11, 2009)

You need to mold it around a brass tube and then cast it!


----------



## stoneman (Jul 11, 2009)

MesquiteMan said:


> Don't worry, it was completely dry and I only handled the raw material with tongs!



Curtis,

I think you spelled tongue wrong :biggrin:


----------



## JerrySambrook (Jul 12, 2009)

Hate to say this, but that still looks better than the first one I poured at Eric's today.  My first ones ever, and cat crap looks better.

Probably smells better than the wood I was cutting the other day as well.  I started cutting some blanks into tube lengths, and something started to really smell.  I stopped cutting, and went looking for dead mice. Funny, every time I got near the bandsaw the smell got stronger.  Openned the bandsaw uper area, nothing. Knelt down to open the lower areas, smell got stronger. Opened up the lower areas, nothing, but coming back up, the smell got stronger again.  TWAS THE FRIGGIN WOOD!!!!!!!!!!


----------

